# I've Been Busy!



## HomeBody (Feb 20, 2015)

My nephew graduates from Georgia Tech with a degree in mechanical engineering May 1. I decided I'd fix him up with a nice shotgun. I picked a M12 Winchester 20 ga. that I inherited from my dad. It was a plain field grade. I sent it to Simmons and had a round post rib put on and reblued. I restocked it with some old wood I had from Fajens and am presently carving the heck out of it. Butt plate and forend are done, still working on the butt. Here's a couple pics of the forend and butt plate. Around 50 hrs. carving time so far. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 20


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow! Thats awesome! very nice work! Im certain he will be proud to recieve it. It looks amazing.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful work, and what a great gift, your gonna be Uncle #1 for here on out. Are those your nephews initials on the butt plate?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 20, 2015)

Awesome looking carving on an ugly piece of wood !


----------



## pa burl (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunning, u are a patient man


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful work. I love the butt plate.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2015)

That's one of the perdiest butts I've seen besides my wifes...

Great job sir.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice Gary!


Dave


----------



## LSCG (Feb 20, 2015)

that is outstanding Gary!


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks all. My nephew gets one of his grandfathers Winchesters carved by his uncle. Keepin' it in the family. He's a real good kid and already landed a job at Cummins Diesel in Columbus, IN. Yes, those are his initials...John Carl. My goal is to make it an heirloom he can pass down someday. I still have until May 1 to get the butt stock finished. It needs a few more coats of truoil then cured and carved. I'll post more pics here as I finish it. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2015)

That's exceptional work Gary just gorgeous. I'd be afraid to take that into the field or out on the flats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2015)

Fantastic detail work! Heirloom quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2015)

Gary - That is beautiful and excellent craftsmanship. Personalized by the family from the family for the family... yep - thats an heirloom

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 24, 2015)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gary, that is beautiful hand carving. He will be proud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm on schedule to finish this thing by May 2. The butt stock was a pain. It has great curl but I couldn't get good contrast. I finally stained the whole thing, then sanded off most of the stain. The stain went deeper into the curl and I finally got good contrast. I'll let it cure for a week then start carving. Will be glad to get this project finished. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Mar 17, 2015)

That might be the nicest stock I've ever seen. Can't imagine carving on it, but it looks like you'll do it justice. Great stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 13, 2015)

TRfromMT said:


> That might be the nicest stock I've ever seen. Can't imagine carving on it, but it looks like you'll do it justice. Great stuff!



You probably thought I was going to carve giant cartoon dogs and birds on the side of the stock. Never! Just a little bit on the grip. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 13, 2015)

More... I'm very glad to get this project finished. 5 panels of carving at 20 hrs. each. Add the time fitting and finishing the stocks and I'm beat. I'm off to GA the first of May to deliver it to my nephew. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats incredible! He is just going to love it!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow.. That's defiantly the best stock I've ever seen. Shows your craftmanship very well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2015)

Gary - Thats just incredible work. Its hard to get your eye to settle on either the finish, the grain or the carving - that are all perfect. I'm in awe man. He will be proud of that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 5, 2015)

I went to the graduation last weekend in Atlanta and gave my nephew his shotgun. He loved it. He said he couldn't shoot it because it's too nice but I told him to go ahead and shoot it and hunt with it...carefully though. It would be a neat gun to kill a turkey with. He has this month off then starts his new job at Cummins Diesel in Columbus, IN. June 1. I'm a college dropout and so proud of him that he had the gumption to finish school. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful gun. I think you succeeded at your goal of making it an heirloom. Well done.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2015)

Those kinds of gifts are priceless. The finest piece of work I've seen!!!


----------

